# Simpsons get Satellite TV!



## EdF (Apr 24, 2002)

On last night's first-run Simpsons, the Simpson family got satellite TV (no mention of E or D).

Funny encounter: The Simpsons went to their local electronics store, "Boob Tubery", and were asked "can you be home from 8:30 tomorrow until (pause) June." In the next scene their satellite was installed in September.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I watched it for the Robot Rumble segment. But, in order to see the backfeeds, you would need C-band.


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

They must of had FTA Ku-Band (BTW back feeds of NBC are there). I can't see the Simpson's actually paying a subscription, in the past they have actually stole cable 

Did anyone catch Ned asking if he could come over and watch The Church Channel. TCC is on D*

Any chance of D* or E* adding the Clock Channel


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

"Coming soon on the Clock Channel - 10:00."


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

HAHAHAHA I can just see getting a lag-adjusted WWV feed for a music chan. "At the tone, four hours, twenty-seven minutes, coordinated universal time. BEEEEP!"


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

MY guess is that it was a Frinkiac Network System. It's programming is similar to DTV but uses a much larger remote, a movable DISH and it provides network feeds in lieu of distant nets but only on the Springfield Spot Beam. It is my understanding that the Clock Channel is not available on other systems except via PPV.

These can be purcahsed at Boob Tubery, Quik E Marts and other fine retailers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

They weren't watching FOX, were they? What does that tell ya?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

Sure they were watching FOX. Bender on Futurama was one of the characters Bart dreamed about that he watched on the satellite while he was taking the standardized test.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

That reminds me, am I not the only one misses the NBC news feed since it has gone digital? I use to love to watch that, I even have a tape of Brain Williams cracking a "Did you hear, Bush picks Dick" Joke during a break.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bryan27 _
> *
> Any chance of D* or E* adding the Clock Channel  *


With my luck it would be the East Coast Feed.

Rych
Fresno, CA


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: 


I can just see it now 'The Atomic Clock Channel' providing you with up to the 1/1000th of a second updates


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

yeah, with a 1 second satellite delay!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> On last night's first-run Simpsons, the Simpson family got satellite TV (no mention of E or D).


I wonder if Murdoch had succeeded in his previous bid to acquire DTV if that would have been different :lol:

By the way if you remember correctly, Murdoch was a guest (or a pseudo guest) on the episode where Homer gets arrested by PBS...

Ahhh my simpsons fanaticism is showing now.... 

Anyway, as the sea captain would say "I've got a TiVo full of simpsons episodes.. arrr.." (that I'm gonna watch now)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rych _
> *
> 
> With my luck it would be the East Coast Feed.
> ...


Just get a PVR and timeshift it...


----------



## Peter Wilson (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> ...
> ...


That was really Rupert Murdoch!!! He's been on a couple of times.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Did the Simpsons get one with a PVR? If they did, wow, recording every Itchy and Scratchy episode! (I used to have the I&S theme song in WAV format. Listening to it in half speed was fun. Imagine seeing the gore of I&S frame-by-frame on your PVR.)

I hope Moe isn't selling "smart card readers" out of the back of his tavern. He might get a letter from the sat company's lawyers... (Yahoo Board joke, but apparently not funny to the people who received such letters.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

"Let there be crud."


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't laugh, but the Clock channel was the staple of many an Early cable system. Its was usually a Clock, a Thermometer, and maybe a barometer on screen, 24 hours a day.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Don't forget the Fireplace Channel on the winter holidays!

Back one Christmas in the early 80's, the local AM radio station set up a stack of LP's to play for a few hours. It developed a skip and stayed on the same phrase for almost an hour! And I wondered who came up with the idea to show A Christmas Story 24 hours straight on Christmas on TNT. (Now, where did I put my Red Ryder BB gun?)


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

One of the NY stations----and I think it was WPIX was famous for a Christmas Eve Yle log. Not sure if it is still done.


My local cable company used to show wanted posters with no audio and referred to as the "Fairfax's Most Wanted.". they even mentioned in ads that if you went to satellite you would miss out on this channel.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

One of the shopping channels showed a fireplace last year I believe.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

I think QVC does this. They completely stop selling stuff from 6pm Christmas Eve until 6am December 26.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Last Year QVC show pictures of Missing Kids if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mark Vidonic (Oct 28, 2002)

WPIX did the yule log last year. and it won its' time slot...(no joke)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PeterB _
> *Don't laugh, but the Clock channel was the staple of many an Early cable system. Its was usually a Clock, a Thermometer, and maybe a barometer on screen, 24 hours a day. *


And we now have the TV guide channel with the time constantly updated so the clock channel goes away.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Prevue Channel (Tv Guide Channel) the one channel I will never ever miss!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ramcm7 _
> *Did the Simpsons get one with a PVR? If they did, wow, recording every Itchy and Scratchy episode! (I used to have the I&S theme song in WAV format. Listening to it in half speed was fun. Imagine seeing the gore of I&S frame-by-frame on your PVR.)
> 
> I hope Moe isn't selling "smart card readers" out of the back of his tavern. He might get a letter from the sat company's lawyers... (Yahoo Board joke, but apparently not funny to the people who received such letters.) *


No, they didn't get a PVR. What I was surprised at though was the numerous inaccuracies in portraying the satellite setup (moving dish, signal going FROM the dish to the satellite). I have season 1 and 2 DVD sets and Matt Groening was saying in the commentary that they pay alot of attention to detail and accuracy. Guess they didn't in this episode.

If the simpsons were to buy a card reader/loader/unlooper/whatever hacker gadget, they would most likely do it on one of the episodes where they go to Canada :lol:

And oh yeah, why is Flanders coming across to watch "The Church Channel?" I thought he already had a satellite dish on both his house and his RV?


----------



## bryan27 (Apr 1, 2002)

> And oh yeah, why is Flanders coming across to watch "The Church Channel?" I thought he already had a satellite dish on both his house and his RV?


In one episode Ned says he gets 250 channels all locked out  In this episode I think he hinted he couldn't afford TCC because of all the PPV (Pray Per Views) he paid for.



> WPIX did the yule log last year. and it won its' time slot...(no joke)


TBS used to do "Silent Night" where on the 24th and 25th they aired silent movies. I really miss seeing the silent movies. Theres an idea for a new channel. SMC-Silent Movie Channel.


----------

